# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box  Introducing Brand New Samsung Servicing Solution from GsmServer!

## Shamseldeen Victory

Dear members of GSM Forum community!  We are proud to present you one of our most and long awaited products. We have been working very hard to launch this product and finally it is here!   *Pegasus Box* is a brand new multifunctional *SAMSUNG* servicing solution with more than *680* supported models so far. *Pegasus Box* provides the fastest *SAMSUNG* servicing and allows you to work with a large quantity of phones simultaneously. Take *SAMSUNG* phones servicing to a new, higher level.  *Fly Higher* with *Pegasus Box* from *GsmServer!*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

